# College Student Looking for Part Time Work



## Promod Krew (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt">Since exams are almost over for the semester, I finally have some time to do some work over the holidays. I am looking for odd jobs and yard work. I have most lawn equipment and utility trailer. Most of my work experience has been landscaping, which I have done the last couple of summers but I am open to almost anything.I live in Pace but work in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on">Milton</st1:City> or <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City> would be good too. Any help would be appreciated. PM me with any questions. Thanks Daryl<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

How about some painting? J/K SHB


----------



## Promod Krew (Oct 3, 2007)

We both know im not good at painting. Any other offers????


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a Camaro that could use some work Daryl but we ALL know you don't like working on cars anymore!! Give me a shout here and there ya putz!! Oh, and Merry Christmas too....


----------

